# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Enlever le pouce rouge ?

## RyzenOC

Bonjour, je propose sur ce forum d'enlever le dislike.

Pourquoi ?
Car ce trouve ce systme improductif et peut mme inciter des membres a ne pas dire leurs opignon et donc de suivre le groupe.

Le -1 veut dire je cite:



> Voter contre ce message(inutile, faux, pas d'accord...)


Depuis quand on punit quelqu'un car il n'est pas d'accord ou qu'il se trompent (ou on pense qu'il se trompe  :;): ) ?

On devrait juste punir uniquement quand le message est inutile (pub, conn****, troll...), qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,




> Depuis quand on punit quelqu'un car il n'est pas d'accord ou qu'il se trompent (ou on pense qu'il se trompe ) ?


le  -1 n'est pas une punition. Il signifie que la personne n'est pas d'accord, c'est tout. Cela vite les messages du genre "je ne suis pas d'accord".





> On devrait juste punir uniquement quand le message est inutile (pub, conn****, troll...), qu'en pensez vous ?


l c'est vite vu : tu n'as pas le temps de mettre -1 sur ces messages car ils sont supprims  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gooby

Bonjour,

/Mon opinion/
Par exemple ici je vais voter -1 sur ton message car je ne suis pas d'accord. Ainsi, si tout le monde donne son opinion sur ta proposition, cela permettra de se faire une ide _globale_ de si les utilisateurs du forum sont plutt pour ou contre l'utilisation du pouce rouge. Bon dans ce cas prcis un sondage aura pu tre mis en place, mais cela illustre bien le fonctionnement du pouce rouge, qui n'est pas ncessairement une punition, mais comme le souligne auteur, un dsaccord.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> [...] mais cela illustre bien le fonctionnement du pouce rouge, qui n'est pas ncessairement une punition, mais comme le souligne Auteur, un dsaccord.


Je ne suis pas d'accord mais je ne te mets pas de pouce rouge et j'explique pourquoi je ne suis pas d'accord.

Quand je me prends un pouce rouge, j'ai bien compris que celui qui me l'inflige n'est pas d'accord avec ce que j'ai crit, mais j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi ; j'aimerais bien savoir o je me suis tromp, et pourquoi mon raisonnement l'a incit  me moinser.

Voil pourquoi je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce bouton  Pouce rouge , je l'avais dj dit lors de son instauration mais je n'ai pas t suivi...

Il me semble que ce que je viens d'crire tient la route ; si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord, a serait bien *pour le dbat* qu'il explique pourquoi et pas simplement qu'il clique sur  :-1: .

----------


## Gooby

Bonjour Jipt,

C'est assez pertinent ce que tu viens de dire, puisque j'ai moi mme d expliquer la raison qui m'a pousse  moinser. Cependant, si je rsume la pense de nombreuses personnes, je suppose qu'il est plus pratique et logique pour les personnes auxquelles j'ai rsum la pense de se contenter de moinser plutt que de rcrire le mme message que moi. 

Je vois immdiatement venir le contre argument du "il suffit alors de plusser(?) le message qui montre le dsaccord avec le premier message", ce  quoi je n'ai pas grand chose  rpondre, puisque je suppose que cela serait tout aussi valable. 

En tout cas, je me permets d'ajouter l'argument que le moinser fait partie du folklore agrable de dvelopper.com, de mon point de vue, on pourrait effectivement s'en passer mais je suis plus rserv sur le fait qu'il ne serve  rien.

----------


## Jipt

> Je vois immdiatement venir le contre argument du "il suffit alors de plusser(?) le message qui montre le dsaccord avec le premier message", ce  quoi je n'ai pas grand chose  rpondre, puisque je suppose que cela serait tout aussi valable.


Bah nan, j'crois pas : quand on est d'accord, y a pas besoin de baratiner et tartiner des lignes, on est d'accord point barre, on clique sur  :+1:  et tout le monde comprend.

Par contre j'avais suggr qu'un clic sur  :-1:  ouvre une popup avec une zone de saisie de texte pour expliquer le motif du dsaccord, car il peut y avoir plein de raisons. Le coup du popup obligerait le moinseur  une justification de son acte, ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise chose (sauf pour ceux qui moinsent pour moinser, sans vraie raison).

----------


## Invit

> Bah nan, j'crois pas : quand on est d'accord, y a pas besoin de baratiner et tartiner des lignes, on est d'accord point barre, on clique sur  et tout le monde comprend.
> 
> Par contre j'avais suggr qu'un clic sur  ouvre une popup avec une zone de saisie de texte pour expliquer le motif du dsaccord, car il peut y avoir plein de raisons. Le coup du popup obligerait le moinseur  une justification de son acte, ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise chose (sauf pour ceux qui moinsent pour moinser, sans vraie raison).


Hoy,

Pas bte cette ide de popup. Perso je n'utilise jamais le pouce rouge (ici ou ailleurs). Je vais plutt donner mon opinion. De plus, ce fameux pouce pourrait, je pense et dans des cas extrmes, mal se terminer  ::x:  (moinser parce qu'on aime pas l'auteur, troll nausabond...).

----------


## AdmChiMay

J'apprcie aussi le principe de la pop-up. Au moins la raison sera claire.
Parce que des fois, sur des sujets "motionnels", on voit que des moinsseurs fous passent, et les 10 ou 30 premiers messages sont systmatiquement moinsss.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bah nan, j'crois pas : quand on est d'accord, y a pas besoin de baratiner et tartiner des lignes, on est d'accord point barre, on clique sur  et tout le monde comprend.
> 
> Par contre j'avais suggr qu'un clic sur  ouvre une popup avec une zone de saisie de texte pour expliquer le motif du dsaccord, car il peut y avoir plein de raisons. Le coup du popup obligerait le moinseur  une justification de son acte, ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise chose (sauf pour ceux qui moinsent pour moinser, sans vraie raison).


Jipt, je viens de te "plusser" pour ce message et je te rejoins pour avoir un minimum d'explication de contexte pour la partie "moinsser".
Je prcise que a peut permettre de comprendre "le pourquoi du comment", de s'amliorer (a m'est arriv dans mes premiers posts sur DVP et j'essaie de continuer), de s'inspirer des bonnes pratiques de ce que je qualifie de journalisme "communautaire" (en rfrence aux mtiers des modrateurs et des community managers entre autres).

----------


## Jipt

Et la preuve par A + B que la validation/explication des  :-1:  devrait tre obligatoire, c'est qu'on s'est tous fait moinser, mais on ne sait pas pourquoi  ::ptdr::

----------


## RyzenOC

Un systme de pop up pourrait effectivement tre une bonne ide, mais j'aime pas les pop up, une lightbox serait mieux  ::zoubi:: .

----------


## Juda-Priest

Contribution un peu tardive, dsol de rveiller un topic de deux semaines (Sans mme regard si d'autre sujet du mme gabarie n'existe pas dj  ::(: ).

Moi je pense tout simplement que le problme se situe au niveaux des points intimement lis aux pouces vert et rouge (L'auteur du topic ayant fait une chute vertigineuse au niveau des points dans cette fin d'anne 2014), je peux comprendre que cela est lgrement blasant. Cela me turlupine toujours un peu de me prendre des pouces rouges en enfilade.
D'un ct on peut se sentir frein dans l'envie de donner son avis ou d'exprimer son opinion, mais de l'autre c'est aussi une carotte pour que certain contribuent au forum, et une forme de contrle prventive pour des postes de mauvaises qualits (Tourner son clavier sept fois autour de son cran avant de poster... Acheter du sans fil nomdiou !).

*Une solution d'aprs moi*, sans savoir si la chose est complexe  mettre en place, serait de limiter le nombre de points perdu par poste ou topic.
exemple : On ne peut pas perdre plus de 10/15/20/30 points par poste, mais le compteur du pouces rouges lui peut continuer  s'incrmenter.

Cela serais pour viter les excs, et d'essayer de contourner le ct un peu vicieux du systme.

*Une autre* (qui ressemble  la solution propos plus tt) serais d'avoir la possibilit de laisser une justification sous forme de tag prdfini par les admin' (Une zone de texte, je trouve cela un peu lourd) : 

Pas constructif/Grammaire/FautesTrollInsulte/ Langage non apropriRedondanceetc.etc. 

Cela  plus pour but, de laisser  l'auteur la possibilit de comprendre le pourquoi de son impopularit.

Petite parenthse rflexion : 
Mais est-ce que les membres de ce forum n'attribue pas un peu trop d'importance  ce systme de points ? On y gagne quoi comme prrogative au fur et  mesure des rangs ? Plus de visibilit, des petites toiles pas super classe, un sentiment d'accomplissement et d'tre reconnu par ses pairs ? Je pense qu'il vaut mieux donner son avis tout en essayant d'tre constructif bien qu'il soit ou sera hu par la majorit, le tout est de rester ouvert  l'argumentation dautrui, et peut-tre en sortir avec des nouvelles ides. Ou de devenir matre troll.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Moi je pense tout simplement que le problme se situe au niveaux des points intimement lis aux pouces vert et rouge (L'auteur du topic ayant fait une chute vertigineuse au niveau des points dans cette fin d'anne 2014)


Effectivement j'ai perdue 100 points car je soutenait SystemD au lieu de SysV dans un topic, sans justifier le pourquoi  ::(: ,
Pourtant j'argumentais, c'tait pas du troll primaire style "SysV c'est de la merde", dans ce genre de dbat ou forcment il y aura des tensions, un systme de quotas pourrais tre bien.

Je veut bien garder le pouce rouge, mais j'aimerais bien qu'un systme soit mise en place pour lutter contre les dbordement.

----------


## Anomaly

> *Une solution d'aprs moi*, sans savoir si la chose est complexe  mettre en place, serait de limiter le nombre de points perdu par poste ou topic.
> exemple : On ne peut pas perdre plus de 10/15/20/30 points par poste, mais le compteur du pouces rouges lui peut continuer  s'incrmenter.


Mais c'est dj le cas, depuis novembre 2011 au moins (je n'ai pas russi  remettre la main o j'annonce cette modification). Il n'y a pas de capping sur le nombre de pouces rouges reus sur un message, mais la perte de points est limite  10 points par message mme si tu as 118 votes ngatifs par exemple.

----------


## Jipt

> Contribution un peu tardive, dsol de rveiller un topic de deux semaines (...)


Tu as parfaitement bien fait, a va peut-tre enfin un jour aboutir, qui sait ?

Je viens donc de lire les dernires entres, et je constate qu'on y cause de points, en termes comptables, quoi, et si je ragis c'est parce que les points (je l'ai peut-tre dj dit, mais flemme de relire) je m'en contre-fiche !
Je veux juste savoir *pourquoi* je suis moins : o me suis-je tromp dans mon discours, afin que je puisse m'amliorer ? 
C'est tout.
Mais c'est norme.

----------


## RyzenOC

Le problme n'est pas les points, c'est juste que des personnes me moinse sans dire pourquoi, juste parce que moi j'aime systemD et pas eux.
Je considre cela plus comme un effet pervers, qu'un rel dsaccord.
Bon aprs y'a pire, j'aurais pu recevoir des menaces de mort...


On le voit dans cette discussion, y'a des personnes qui s'amuse a mettre des -1 a tous le monde, pourquoi ?, pour moi c'est du troll.

----------


## foetus

Moi, je voudrais le pseudo de ceux qui moinser me retirent des points  ::whistle:: 

Parce que je suis  2 points par rponse sans publier de brves ou de sujet (*) et cela me convient  :8-): 

* -> Les gens qui publient, rcoltent au moins en moyenne 8 +1 pour cela  ::koi::

----------


## Jipt

Aprs avoir regard tous les posts de cette discussion, le nombre de pouces et leur distribution, j'en conclus qu'il faudrait carrment *supprimer totalement* ce systme de notation rapide qui partait d'une bonne intention, au dpart, mais a t dtourn pas des abrutis incapables d'aligner trois mots cohrents et, oui, comme d'habitude les bons paieront pour les mauvais mais c'est comme a dans ce bas monde, mon bon monsieur...

Ou alors *rapidement* mettre en uvre le commentaire obligatoire en cas de pouce rouge ( ::coucou::  youhou les admins  ::mrgreen:: ), parce que a part en sucette je trouve !

[ EDIT ] 3/4 d'heure aprs avoir post j'ai dj un pouce rouge (dont je me fous) : vu l'heure, je me demande si a ne serait pas un bot ; les bots peuvent-ils cliquer sur le pouce rouge ? [ /EDIT ]

----------


## ThWilliam

Bonjour  tous.

La question de dpart tant "Enlever le pouce rouge ?", je me suis livr  un petit calcul de recensement des like, dislike.
Je n'ai pas pris en compte les avis plutt neutres.

Ceux qui sont pour la suppression du dislike ou souhaitent des amendements :
like = 26
dislike = 54

Ceux qui sont clairement en faveur du dislike :
like = 9
dislike = 15

Messieurs les statisticiens,  vos conclusions...

Thierry

----------


## Neckara

> [ EDIT ] 3/4 d'heure aprs avoir post j'ai dj un pouce rouge (dont je  me fous) : vu l'heure, je me demande si a ne serait pas un bot ; les  bots peuvent-ils cliquer sur le pouce rouge ? [ /EDIT ]





> mais a t dtourn pas des abrutis incapables d'aligner trois mots cohrents


Tu les traites d'abrutis puis tu t'tonnes de recevoir des pouces rouges...
Je suis trs rapidement ce sujet et je risque donc de, peut-tre, rpter ce qui a peut tre dj t dit.

Tout d'abords, il existe la barre fire DVP qui permet de suivre quasiment en temps rel les discutions suivis ainsi que des forums.
Ensuite, il m'arrive parfois de mettre des pouces rouges sans me justifier parce que :
je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec ce qui est dit et cela tend un peu au troll ;
ex il raconte vraiment "n'importe quoi" et continu sur sa lance quoi qu'on lui dise ;la raison de mon dsaccord a dj t post sur le sujet (aprs voir avant le message moinssoy) ;je trouve la personne irrespectueuse/insultante envers les autres membres ;je n'ai pas le temps de rpondre (cela peut aussi arriver), j'espre juste qu'une personne le fera  ma place.

Le but d'un sujet n'est pas de se battre contre la moindre personne qui nous moinssoie ou de dbattre sur pourquoi tu ma moinssoy mais bien de dbattre du sujet.

Aprs, on peut chacun avoir un avis diffrent et se prendre des -1 qui ne nous semblent pas justifis mais qui le seront pour d'autres. Parfois, c'est aussi la forme qui est sanctionne (agressivit, etc.) qu'on soit du mme avis ou non.



> Ou alors *rapidement* mettre en uvre le commentaire obligatoire en cas de pouce rouge ( youhou les admins ), parce que a part en sucette je trouve !


Ce n'est,  mon avis pas raliste, on va se retrouver avec des flood de sujets juste pour justifier le moinssoyage d'un troll.
Il serait aussi possible de cocher une raison parmi une liste pour moinssoy, mais je redoute l'effet pervers "comment a je troll ???"

Il n'est en effet pas agrable du tout de se recevoir des -1 alors qu'on a "raison". Je pense que cela deviendrait, parfois, encore plus dsagrable si on avait une courte raison donn par un troll dont on aura pas le nom (je pense que les votes doivent rester anonymes).

Mme si, le plus souvent, des votes qu'on trouve abusif sont de bonne foi.

Mais parfois, pendant la saison des amours, le troll cre parfois ou vient squatter un sujet qu'il prpare soigneusement pour attirer un compagnon ventuel. Il arrive que deux trolls dominants se disputent un bout de  territoire, dans se cas l, ils s'attaquent violemment  coup de trolls et de -1. Le  vainqueur pouvant ainsi revendiquer le sujet et y attendre le troll de  son cur qui sera subjugu par la force et le courage dont il aura fait preuve.
Lorsque celui-ci arrive, ils effectuent alors leur danse nuptial dans un sujet, danse consistant principalement  troller et  se plussoyer automatiquement en moinssoyant tous les autres non-trolls. Ils pourront ensuite crer pleins de petits trolls sur d'autres sujets et vivre heureux jusqu' la fin de leurs jours.

Enfin, s'ils n'ont pas le malheur de croiser leur prdateur naturel : le modrateur.
Ce dernier peut alors les bannir ce qui entranera alors une disparition de tous les petits -1, effrays.
Cependant, il n'est pas vident de reconnatre les trolls, passs matre dans l'art de la dissimulation et la subtilit. Certains tant si dous qu'ils ignorent mme tre des trolls, ce qui ne les empche pas d'avoir dj t repr par certains membres. Peut-tre tes-vous un troll qui l'ignore, peut-tre le sommes-nous tous ?

Si les trolls vous intressent et que vous voulez en voir en vrai, vous pouvez vous rendre dans une de leurs rserves protges o ils sont rgulirement nourrit avant de servir de nourriture aux modrateurs une fois qu'ils sont bien mrs.

Sur ce, je revendique ce sujet comme faisant parti de mon territoire et je vous invite  effectuer la danse nuptiale sur mon post.

----------


## RyzenOC

Je crois que se sujet par compltement en couil***
Je voulais juste avoir votre point de vue sur la question des pouces et de dgager des ides intressante (systme de pop-up... etc)

----------


## foetus

> Je voulais juste avoir votre point de vue sur la question des pouces et de dgager des ides intressante (systme de pop-up... etc)


Soyons fou  ::mrgreen::  un systme de rvisions.

Lorsqu'un forumeur poste un message, un autre forumeur peut slectionner une partie du message et faire une action avec un code couleur (pour cette partie slectionne):
Donner un +1, en vertApporter une prcision, en jaune.Dire que ce n'est pas totalement vrai (et donc pas totalement faux), en orange.Dire qu'il n'est pas d'accord, en rouge. Ici dbat  ::mrgreen:: : retirer un point (limit  maximum X) ou pourvoir donner une explication

Et surtout DONNER LE PSEUDO DE CELUI QUI TRIPOTE MON MESSAGE  ::rouleau::   ::rouleau:: 
C'est pour savoir s'il est "_Programming Credible_" ( la djeunz) et qu'il prenne ses "_responsabilits_" (<- mot un peu fort)  ... et aussi pour les reprsailles  ::whistle::

----------


## Juda-Priest

> Mais c'est dj le cas, depuis novembre 2011 au moins (je n'ai pas russi  remettre la main o j'annonce cette modification). Il n'y a pas de capping sur le nombre de pouces rouges reus sur un message, mais la perte de points est limite  10 points par message mme si tu as 118 votes ngatifs par exemple.


 :8O:  Ow ! Merci je ne savais pas.

Petite question  ::oops::  : 118 c'est le record de pouce rouge sur un message ?

----------


## Jipt

> Tu les traites d'abrutis puis tu t'tonnes de recevoir des pouces rouges...


1- c'tait voulu. Et pas besoin de ce traitement pour en recevoir : as-tu lu le reste du fil ?
2- j'ai constat ailleurs que je n'tais pas le seul : 


> [...] Ensuite on demande confirmation  l'utilisateur pour poster son message (les abrutis posteront quand mme, mais dj a filtrera un peu les question simple ^^). [...]


3- je ne rponds pas au reste, beaucoup trop confus/brouillon.

----------


## Neckara

> Et pas besoin de ce traitement pour en recevoir : as-tu lu le reste du fil ?


Est-ce pour autant une raison ?




> 3- je ne rponds pas au reste, beaucoup trop confus/brouillon.


Dsol pour cela, mais je suis pass il y a quelques jours  un clavier azerty standard  un typematrix bpo, je fais donc actuellement beaucoup de coquilles.
De plus, je ne peux pas diter ce message pour le corriger comme j'en ai l'habitude.

----------


## Invit

Il m'est dj arriv pleins de fois d'avoir pleins de gens qui me "moinsse" sans savoir pourquoi.

Je trouve que ce systme, ne sert strictement  rien.

A part pour les trolls pour s'amuser  cliquez dessus en masse et s'attaquer  des non troll. 

Les rponses reus du pourquoi du dsaccord sont beaucoup plus instructive.

Le laisser ou pas, je n'ai pas d'opinion, sa montre juste le manque de srieux des trolls, rien de plus, ni de moins.

Mais bon  partir du moment ou l'on est pas ban  cause d'un groupe de troll, moi, a ne me drange pas de rester sur ce site.

----------


## goomazio

> Si les trolls vous intressent et que vous voulez en voir en vrai, vous pouvez vous rendre dans une de leurs rserves protges o ils sont rgulirement nourrit avant de servir de nourriture aux modrateurs une fois qu'ils sont bien mrs.


Incitation  la haine ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Une autre (qui ressemble  la solution propos plus tt) serais d'avoir la possibilit de laisser une justification sous forme de tag prdfini


J'aime l'ide d'un forum volu. O s'arrter dans l'volution et pourquoi ? Le forum deviendrait un outil de travail uniquement pour le dbat, nous empchant de nous reproduire... non merci  ::aie::

----------


## skeud

> Il m'est dj arriv pleins de fois d'avoir pleins de gens qui me "moinsse" sans savoir pourquoi.


FAUX, la plupart des gens qui t'ont moinsser, dont moi, t'ont expliqu pourquoi, ensuite si tu ne veux pas entendre ce qu'on dit c'est ton problme.

Les personnes utilisant ce systme l'utilisent correctement (tout du moins la plupart, la minorit cliquant sur le pouce rouge pour s'amuser est tellement minim qu'elle n'impacte pas les stats des messages).

J'ai moi-mme reu des pouce rouge, et je les comprends car J'ECOUTE leurs arguments. Ceux qui veulent voir disparaitre le pouce, c'est les personnes ne comprenant pas les arguments apports par les autres.

Ces pouces rouge et vert servent avant tout  pouvoir signifier  l'auteur du post si la communaut est d'accord ou non avec ce qu'il dit, si le message est justifi ou non. En aucun cas c'est reprsentant de la qualit du post, pour a il y a les note des discussion qui permettent de dfinir si une conversation est intressante ou non.

Ensuite il est trs rare qu'une personne cliquant sur un pouce rouge ne justifie pas sont dsaccord derrire, hormis si une justification logique a dj t apport par un membre, auquel cas, il cliquera sur le pouce vert.

Personnellement je suis contre le fait de mettre une pop-up au clique rouge, car on se retrouverait avec des fils de discussion pollus par les mme messages, plutt que d'avoir un unique message qui sera promu via le pouce vert.

Et je ritre, les personnes se plaignant le plus souvent de ce systme sont ceux qui ont reus beaucoup de vote ngatif, si autant de personnes ne sont pas d'accord avec vous, peut-etre faudrait-il voir pour se remettre en question, plutt que de remettre en question le systme qui amne  montrer que vos rponses ne sont pas adquat. Rponses, qui resteront quand mme sur le forum, et auquel les utilisateurs rpondront de la mme manire, pouce rouge ou non.

Et enfin, qu'est-ce que cela peut vous faire d'avoir un pouce rouge ou non? Si de toute faon vous ne comptez pas revoir votre manire de faire?
Les points de profil? Les rangs attribus aux utilisateurs de DVP ne sont pas l pour faire talage de sa connaissance, ni de se la pter, ils sont l afin de rcompenser les utilisateurs qui postent de nombreux message, et participent au bon fonctionnement de dvp. (je dis a car, j'ai dj vu un membre critiqu un 2 toiles sur la qualit de son post, il ne faut donc pas confondre comptence avec participation).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les personnes utilisant ce systme l'utilisent correctement (tout du moins la plupart, la minorit cliquant sur le pouce rouge pour s'amuser est tellement minim qu'elle n'impacte pas les stats des messages).



Si t'avais lu le sujet, tu verrais que justement on rflchit a une solution pour lutter contre cette "minorit", 




> Et je ritre, les personnes se plaignant le plus souvent de ce systme sont ceux qui ont reus beaucoup de vote ngatif, si autant de personnes ne sont pas d'accord avec vous, peut-etre faudrait-il voir pour se remettre en question,



l'ide de supprimer le pouce comme je l'avais dit au dpart (qui tait une mauvaise ides) j'ai couter les autres et je suis partis sur l'ide d'un contrle, comme quoi non seulement je suis contre le systme actuel du pouce rouge mais en plus j'coute ce que les autres me reproche (a l'ide de suppression), pour moi ton message s'avre tre plus de la provocation qu'un apport d'ides.

Comment peut tu dire que c'est une minorit, qu'es ce qui te fait pensez cela ?

Tu me fais assez rire :



> Une rponse inutile ou pas d'accord ->-1  et expliquer pourquoi


Et tu est contre le fait de forcer la justification ?

----------


## skeud

> pour moi ton message s'avre tre plus de la provocation qu'un apport d'ides.


Dsol si tu as pris a pour de la provocation, en aucun cas a l'tais, c'tait uniquement pour exprimer mes penses par rapport aux personnes recevant de nombreux votes positif.





> Comment peut tu dire que c'est une minorit, qu'es ce qui te fait pensez cela ?


Car en regardant les utilisateurs, il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui ont un bilan de vote ngatif ^^.




> Tu me fais assez rire :
> 
> Et tu est contre le fait de forcer la justification ?


Oui je suis contre le fait de forcer la justification car si tu avais lu mon message en entier:




> Personnellement je suis contre le fait de mettre une pop-up au clique rouge, car on se retrouverait avec des fils de discussion pollus par les mme messages, plutt que d'avoir un unique message qui sera promu via le pouce vert.


Forcer la justification reviendrait  obliger les personnes  mettre un message, mme si ce message est un doublon d'une rponse ayant dj t faite par une personne n'tant pas d'accord (je sais pas si la phrase est super claire, j'ai du mal  la comprendre en me relisant. ::aie:: ).
Quand on regarde les personnes voulant la suppression de ce systme (en regardant dans ce thread par exemple), on remarque qu'il y en a qui ont un score ngatif aux votes. Et un score ngatif (je le rpte) n'indique pas un mauvais niveau, mais juste des rponses que la communaut a jug fausse ou inapproprie.

----------


## RyzenOC

Moi je voyais pas la justification comme un message, mais plus quand tu mets la souris sur le pouce rouge, tu as les noms de ceux qui ont mis -1 avec leurs justification qui apparaissent.

Exemple:
toto39: donn erron
tutu42: troll
...

Ou bien un bouton a cot du pouce rouge qui affiche ces informations.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Ensuite il est *trs rare* qu'une personne cliquant sur un pouce rouge *ne justifie pas* son dsaccord derrire, hormis si une justification logique a dj t apporte par un membre, auquel cas, il cliquera sur le pouce vert.


1- Euh, t'as pris quelque chose de spcial qui dforme la ralit avant de poster a ? Ou tu ne frquentes qu'un forum bien spcialis avec des gens bien levs ?
Parce que rien que le post avant toi a t moins sans explications.
Relis tout depuis le dbut (mais sans rien prendre avant), a devrait t'clairer la comprenette...

2- _hormis si une justification logique a dj t apporte par un membre, auquel cas, il cliquera sur le pouce vert._
Tu es en train de nous dire que si une explication du dsaveu d'un post est fournie par un membre, ce membre va cliquer sur le pouce vert ?
On ne marche pas un peu sur la tte, l ?

- - -
Et je ne suis pas d'accord (pour viter l'esprit  balance ) avec le fait que le commentaire soit nominatif.

Mais si quelqu'un vient cliquer sur le pouce rouge de *ce post*, j'ai *besoin de savoir pourquoi*. C'est si compliqu que a  comprendre ?

On rsume : si un membre clique sur le pouce rouge, avant validation une fentre s'affiche avec une combobox et les raisons les plus probables de dsaccord, une textbox permettant ventuellement de saisir un texte complmentaire, un bouton OK pour valider et un bouton Cancel qui n'appliquera pas le pouce rouge.

Ou alors on supprime ce comportement, on ne garde que le pouce vert : a obligera les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord  argumenter, ce qui est trs bien au final.

----------


## goomazio

> [Le conte des trolls ...]


Outre le +1 que je trouve bien mrit...

Me considrant comme un troll (prpubaire), si je porte plainte contre toi pour diffamation ou pour je ne sais quelle excuse qu'un bon avocat pourrait trouver, et que cela t'incite  en crire d'avantage. Et que je reporte plainte, et ainsi de suite, au point que tes rcits et ta cause (dfense contre moi) rassemble des milliers de gens. Pourrait-on dire que tu fais de l'incitation  la haine ?

Ok, vous allez me dire que dieudonn est simplement  la limite de la libert d'expression, et point barre.

Oui mais si on admet cette version de l'histoire, qui me semble bien tre celle qu'il a toujours dfendu, pourrait-on dire qu'il n'est pas si immonde que a ? 

Juste une analogie foireuse encore. Hein ?!?  ::aie:: 




J'en profite quand mme pour rappeler que les votes n'intressent que ceux qui utilisent ce systme (des gens l'ont dj bien dit, a reprsente l'avis de ceux qui votent). Et pour dire que les points reus grces aux votes sont trop avantageux. Sur la section actualit en tout cas (voyez mon cas, je devrais approximativement avoir un ratio message/point ngatif  ::oops:: )

----------


## Neckara

Srieusement, que vient faire Dieudonn ici ?
 moins que ce soit lui qui mette tous ces pouces rouges  ::koi:: 


On pourrais longuement en dbattre ici et j'aurais effectivement des choses  dire, mais je crains que ce ne soit pas l'objet de ce sujet. (Et puis il faut rester discret si on ne veut pas finir dans le ventre d'un modrateur affam).

----------


## SylvainPV

J'ai vu sur d'autres sites un systme de commentaire rapide lgrement diffrent. Au lieu de pouces verts et rouges, il y a entre 5 et 10 smileys  choisir en un clic exprimant des motions positives ou ngatives. On garde le principe de rponse rapide mais avec un panel d'expressions plus larges afin de nuancer un peu le point de vue de chacun. Je ne me rappelle plus de la liste exactement mais c'tait quelque-chose comme: "intressant - enthousiaste - perplexe - indiffrent - pas d'accord - constern". Je trouvais a sympa, reste  voir si c'est appropri pour des forums de dveloppeurs.

exemple: http://www.websitecommentsblog.com/2...enting-system/

----------


## goomazio

[HS]C'est pas la mort... J'ai trouv l'analogie interessante.parce que l'"incitation  la haine qui fait de dieudo un connard et de charlie hebdo une victime ne me convient pas. Alors je fais de la "propagande"... 


Dsol pour le HS. Ca fera d'autres messages moinsss en masse, pour bien se reprsenter les avantages des pouces rouges. :dejadehors:

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,

J'ai bien pris note de vos remarques, agacements et suggestions  propos du vote ngatif.

Sachez cependant que nous n'avons pas l'intention de supprimer le vote ngatif, qui fonctionne bien dans la majorit des cas. Par contre nous avons parfaitement conscience que ce vote sanction connat aussi des abus. Nous avons effectivement prvu de mettre en place rapidement des amliorations pour limiter les abus sur le systme, je vous serai donc reconnaissant de bien vouloir patienter encore un peu.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Bonjour  tous et  toutes,
> 
> J'ai bien pris note de vos remarques, agacements et suggestions  propos du vote ngatif.
> 
> Sachez cependant que nous n'avons pas l'intention de supprimer le vote ngatif, qui fonctionne bien dans la majorit des cas. Par contre nous avons parfaitement conscience que ce vote sanction connat aussi des abus. Nous avons effectivement prvu de mettre en place rapidement des amliorations pour limiter les abus sur le systme, je vous serai donc reconnaissant de bien vouloir patienter encore un peu.


Et donc, bientt 7 mois plus tard, on en est o ?

Parce que je commence franchement  en avoir marre d'avoir tort et de ne pas savoir pourquoi (et donc d'tre dans l'impossibilit de me corriger -- c'est vraiment nul de chez nul ce truc !)

T'as vu ? Mme sur ton post d'information le moinseur masqu a encore frapp  :;):

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,

Au del des petits trolls qui votes ngativement des messages, j'ai pu exprimenter deux effets pervers du systme de vote.

1) Une masse de votes ngatifs en trs peu de temps sur un mme post par des membres silencieux, avec ni contre-arguments, ni remarques. Ce n'est plus un ou deux votes ngatifs, mais sept ou plus, je considre cela comme tant abusif. 
Le but d'un sujet, c'est d'changer, de dbattre. L on a plus rien de tout cela, on a un groupe qui parle et un autre qui se tait mais qui met des -1 en masse sur des posts prcis, on pourrait mme croire de manire organise (?).

En l'absence de contre-argument, impossible de dfendre son point de vue ni mme de savoir ce qui fait objet de contre-verse. Pour les lecteurs qui voient les votes, on passe pour un imbcile, "vu le nombre de votes ngatifs, il a vraiment d dire des btises".
A ce niveau l, c'est une attaque sur la rputation du posteur, ni plus ni moins.


D'un autre ct, c'est facile de sorganiser un groupe et de convenir plus ou moins tacitement de moinssoyer automatiquement certains types de posts et de se les signaler entre eux. Mais surtout en ne postant jamais sur le sujet, comme a on est inattaquable.
L'inverse est aussi possible.

2) Si on dbat, d'un ct une personne A qui a un bon raisonnement construit mais qui a tord par l'existence d'un lment qui lui ai inconnu. De l'autre une personne B qui a "raison" mais qui est incapable de le justifier ou qui raconte n'importe quoi.
On a un dbat de pitre qualit qui s'ternise, la personne B tant incapable de fournir des arguments. Or plus le dbat dure, plus la personne A se fait enfoncer  chaque post. La personne A paye donc l'incapacit de la personne B (et des autres moinsoyeurs)  argumenter.
Le problme, c'est que ce n'est pas un ou deux votes ngatifs par messages, mais plus de 8. A perdre plus de 60 points sur un sujet, cela attaque la rputation et on passe vraiment pour un imbcile. Et cela peut aller jusqu'au point o c'est la personne A qui,  force de recherche, trouve l'lment manquant et fini par se contre-argumenter elle-mme.



En bref, le problme, c'est qu'on peut avoir non pas un ou deux votes, mais une masse de votes ngatifs sans aucune justification dans le sujet ou par des personnes qui ne savent mme pas pourquoi elles ont raison ou qui ont raison, mais avec une argumentation foireuse. Les votes donnent donc "raison" au plus grand nombre, pas ncessairement  la personne ayant les arguments les mieux construits.
Mais je vois mal quelles solutions on pourrait y apporter.

----------


## RyzenOC

> on pourrait mme croire de manire organise (?).


Ou plus simplement des double/triple/octa... compte. C'est plus facile  faire, suffit juste de changer les ip.


En dehors des votes ngatifs, j'ai remarqu le phnomne dans les sondages, il est clair que dans certains sondages, il y'a plus de trolleur que de rponses honnte, cela fait que depuis je ne regarde plus du tous les sondages tellement sa ces dcrdibilise.

Quand ont compare les rsultats du sondages et les posts, y'a clairement un soucis parfois. La majorit des posts ne correspond pas aux rsultat du sondage ! et je parle pas que 50-50, mais bien de 90% des messages, qui correspondent  30% des votes.

----------


## Jipt

> En l'absence de contre-argument, impossible de dfendre son point de vue ni mme de savoir ce qui fait objet de contre-verse. Pour les lecteurs qui voient les votes, on passe pour un imbcile, "vu le nombre de votes ngatifs, il a vraiment d dire des btises".


Exactement ce que je dis depuis le dbut de ce fil...




> Mais je vois mal quelles solutions on pourrait y apporter.


Supprimer cette dbilit de pouce rouge en l'tat, ou forcer le moinseur  s'expliquer.

Et rafrachir la mmoire  Anomaly qui nous avait dit en janvier que le sujet allait avancer, mais force est de constater que malgr un "up" cet t, rien ne bouge...

----------


## Neckara

> En dehors des votes ngatifs, j'ai remarqu le phnomne dans les sondages, il est clair que dans certains sondages, il y'a plus de trolleur que de rponses honnte, cela fait que depuis je ne regarde plus du tous les sondages tellement sa ces dcrdibilise.


En mme temps quand le sondage lui-mme est un troll...  ::mouarf:: 

D'ailleurs pour les dbats, ce qui est assez marrant, c'est que les votes sont assez rptitifs  peu de choses prs. Au bout du 50me post, je pense qu'on a parfaitement compris qu'il y a 3 personnes pour qui plussoient et 2 contre qui moinssoient juste  partir des votes sur les posts.
A ce niveau l, il serait mme plus intressant de supprimer le systme de vote et de le remplacer par :
un code couleur pour dire de quel ct se place l'auteur du post (POUR ? CONTRE ? autre ?) ;une note /5 pour sanctionner la qualit argumentative/politesse, sans forcment tre d'accord. Avec pourquoi pas possibilit de poster une courte remarque si on met moins de 5 (ex. HS, TL;DR, un peu agressif, ...).
Pour fait d'tre d'accord ou non, il suffit en gros de regarder le nombre personnes ayant posts des messages POUR ou CONTRE, pas besoin des votes sur des posts pour le dterminer.

Sur un post on pourrait alors mettre :
% d'intervenant partageant cet avis.% de pertinence/qualit/politesse du message grce aux notes /5.

En effet, des fois on ne sait pas quoi voter, on est d'accord (ou non) mais on apprcie pas la forme (ou on l'apprcie). Donc au lieu de voter +1 ou -1, on fini par ne pas voter.

Ainsi sur des dbats, on sanctionne la qualit argumentative, pas le fait d'tre d'accord ou non.
Et sur les questions techniques, on a plus de nuance dans le vote de la pertinence.




> Exactement ce que je dis depuis le dbut de ce fil...


Quand c'est un ou deux petit trolls, a va encore.

Mais quand on en a 8, on donne vraiment l'impression d'avoir un consensus contre soit.




> Et rafrachir la mmoire  Anomaly qui nous avait dit en janvier que le sujet allait avancer, mais force est de constater que malgr un "up" cet t, rien ne bouge...


Aprs, il me semble savoir que les admins sont trs chargs, donc il faut aussi comprendre que cela puisse prendre beaucoup de temps.

----------


## RyzenOC

Persos je serait plus favorable pour un systme de notation avec des toiles, parce qu'on est rarement d'accord a 100% avec quelqu'un, mettre -1 ou +1 ne veut rien dire.

Par contre mettre entre 1  5 toiles, serait dj plus constructif.

----------


## Neckara

Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord.

De plus, cela retire cette notion d'tre d'accord ou non.
Si on est pas d'accord, on ne mettra pas forcment 0/5 de mme si on est d'accord, on mettra pas forcment 5/5.

Donc plus que le fait d'tre d'accord ou non, cela va vraiment tre la pertinence/argumentation du post qui va jouer.


Et ce serait encore mieux si on pouvait faire des commentaires sur un post, un peu comme dans stack overflow, sans poster de "vrai rponse". Cela permet de donner des conseils sans partir dans un dbat HS sur le sujet.

----------


## SylvainPV

> A ce niveau l, il serait mme plus intressant de supprimer le systme de vote et de le remplacer par :
> un code couleur pour dire de quel ct se place l'auteur du post (POUR ? CONTRE ? autre ?) ;une note /5 pour sanctionner la qualit argumentative/politesse, sans forcment tre d'accord. Avec pourquoi pas possibilit de poster une courte remarque si on met moins de 5 (ex. HS, TL;DR, un peu agressif, ...).


Si j'essaie ton systme avec ton post, a serait 5/5 pour la qualit argumentative/politesse et carton rouge pour l'ide. Est-ce que tu y vois du mieux ? L'intention est louable mais un double systme de notation ne rsoudra rien et compliquera les choses ; surtout si le but de la seconde note est juste d'tre un retour de politesse, les trolls ne se gneront pas pour l'utiliser dans le sens oppos. Et du reste, a ressemble quand mme beaucoup  une note hypocrite.

Des monsieurs A tels que tu le prsente, j'en ai vu un paquet sur ces forums et comme tu le dis si bien:



> c'est la personne A qui,  force de recherche, trouve l'lment manquant et fini par se contre-argumenter elle-mme.


Car il y a gnralement une ineptie dans le post original, suffisamment grosse et vidente pour qu'on puisse se passer de rponse verbale. On se contente gnralement d'un facepalm, et certains lus gagnent parfois une place au btisier. Dans tous les cas, s'il finit par se corriger lui-mme alors c'est l'exemple typique pour dmontrer l'intrt pdagogique du pouce rouge. Monsieur A aura appris la leon, il se documentera et rflchira plus avant de s'exprimer la prochaine fois. Et question fiert, je pense qu'il vaut mieux se corriger soi-mme.




> Il est rare qu'un homme, ft-il des moins sots, puisse parler beaucoup, et toujours  propos.

----------


## Neckara

> L'intention est louable mais un double systme de notation ne rsoudra rien et compliquera les choses ;


O vois-tu un double systme de notation?




> Et du reste, a ressemble quand mme beaucoup  une note hypocrite.


Pourquoi hypocrite ?





> Des monsieurs A tels que tu le prsente, j'en ai vu un paquet sur ces forums


La gnralisation est dj une erreur de raisonnement.




> Monsieur A aura appris la leon, il se documentera et rflchira plus  avant de s'exprimer la prochaine fois. Et question fiert, je pense  qu'il vaut mieux se corriger soi-mme.


Ou alors il se dit que le forum est rempli de dbutants incapables de savoir pourquoi ils ont raison. Personnes qui ont encore moins de connaissances que lui car elles n'ont mme pas t capables de voir l'ineptie pourtant si "grosse et vidente" et de construire une relle argumentation ou d'avoir un change constructif.

Qu'au lieu d'avoir un expert qui aurait fait remarquer l'erreur plus tt, on a eu une autre personne qui sortait des inepties tout aussi belles mais qui avait, lui, "raison". Donc qu'on a eu au final plusieurs pages d'inepties au lieu d'avoir 2 posts constructifs.

"se documenter", cela a aussi ses limites. Ce qui parait vident peut ne plus l'tre  l'arriv d'un nouvel lment.
Il est normal et parfaitement acceptable de changer son avis  l'arriv d'un nouvel lment. C'est comme cela que fonctionne la science. Mais on ne peut pas tout connatre sur tout et il faut l'accepter.

Si on ne pouvait parler que de se qu'on matrise parfaitement, ce forum fermerait ses portes en quelques jours. Et plus personne ne parlerait plus de rien.

N'est-ce pas au final un peu hypocrite de juger de la sorte une personne qui se trompe sans se mouiller ?
C'est sr qu'en ne disant rien, on ne peut avoir tord. Mais ne vaut-il mieux pas que A passe pour un imbcile et apprenne plutt qu'il ne le reste pour toujours ?




> Car il y a gnralement une ineptie dans le post original, suffisamment grosse et vidente pour qu'on puisse se passer de rponse verbale. On se contente gnralement d'un facepalm, et certains lus gagnent parfois une place au btisier.


Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de honte a avoir tord ou de ne pas avoir de connaissances exhaustive. Je trouve en revanche bien plus honteux d'avoir raison et d'tre incapable  de le justifier, se contentant mme parfois de rponses ad-hominem.

Le forum est avant tout un forum d'change et d'entre-aide, on ne peut pas tre un expert en tout. Et mme dans son domaine d'expertise, on ne peut pas tout savoir. D'autant plus que ce qui est "vident" pour certains ne l'est pas pour tous.

Si on commence  accepter implicitement des hypothses, considres vraies dans certains sous-domaines et compltement fausses dans d'autres voir faux dans l'absolu, on est pas prs de s'en sortir. Dans certains cas, cela peut tre loin d'tre vident et parfois contre-intuitif.

Qu'une personne se trompe une fois, cela peut se comprendre. Mais laisser une personne rcidiver, l'inciter  s'enfoncer dans son erreur et juste se contenter de la moinssoyer, c'est plus du sadisme que de la pdagogie, de l'entre-aide ou de l'change. Pire encore quand A avait initialement raison dans ses dire, mais qu'on l'entrane dans l'erreur.
C'est aussi trs irrespectueux pour la personne A qui passe du temps  argumenter.

De plus le fait que A ai eu partiellement tord, ne fait pas qu'elle ne racontait que des btises et que les autres que des choses justes.
Et mme d'avoir compltement raison dans son raisonnement mais faux dans certaines conclusions.

----------


## eulbobo

Discussion sur le systme des pouces rouges


Tous les posts ont des pouces rouges


Seems legit.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je suis contre leur suppression, pas contre, les rendre nominatifs (comme Discourse le fait avec les curs sur le forum du Daily WTF) pourrait tre une bonne ide. Cela permettrait d'identifier ceux qui n'ont mme pas post dans la discussion...

----------


## Neckara

> Discussion sur le systme des pouces rouges
> 
> Tous les posts ont des pouces rouges
> 
> Seems legit.


Certains ont un sens de l'ironie.
Je parlais de personnes qui mettent des -1 en jusqu' 8 sur un mme post sans poster une seule remarque. Je n'ai reu que 3 votes ngatifs sans rponses  ::aie:: .

Le problme c'est qu'un vote ngatif veut tout et rien dire. Quelle interprtation lui donner ? D'autant plus quand ils sont suivi d'aucune remarques, contre-arguments.
 partir de l, il est trs facile de rationaliser :




> Ma dialectique vous ayant illumin de la Vrit, vous ne savez plus que  rpondre. Dpossd de tout moyen de lutter, le moinsoyage, n'est plus que pour vous  l'ultime dfense de votre orgueil bless et jaloux, refusant d'admettre  la Vrit mais ne pouvant la nier. 
> 
> Ce n'est donc que l'ultime confession de votre faiblesse et preuve que mon post dtient la Vrit. Incapable de l'admettre, de rage, vous moinsoyez mais au fond de vous, vous savez que vous avez tord et qu'il vous faudrait mettre un pouce vert, ce que vous ne pouvez pas accepter donc vous vous tournez vers le pouce rouge.
> 
> Le pouce vert est utiliss par ceux qui sont dj d'accord avec nous, il n'y a aucune gloire  en avoir un. Mais le pouce rouge est utiliss par ceux qui ne l'tait pas, qu'on a convaincu mais qu'ils ne peuvent l'admettre. Le pouce rouge est l'ultime arme du vaincu. Ainsi le pouce rouge est la preuve de notre victoire, et a donc 3 fois plus de valeur qu'un pouce vert.
> 
> D'ailleurs si on tourne le pouce rouge de 3,14 radians, on a un pouce vert concidence ? Je ne pense pas.





> Oui, j'ai reu 42 pouces rouges, mais faut comprendre que les deux boutons sont cte  cte, il arrive de se tromper et de cliquer sur le mauvais bouton aussi





> Srieusement, ils ont encore lu mon post en diagonale et l'ont mme pas compris
> Je prend du temps pour crire ils pourraient au moins prendre du temps pour lire correctement !


En l'absence de remarques, on peut donc trs facilement rationaliser et se trouver l'excuse qui flatte le plus notre go  ::mouarf:: .

Srieusement un -1 a veut dire quoi ?
J'ai dit une btise ?Une personne n'est pas d'accord avec moi ?J'ai mal argument ?Je suis HS ?Mes posts solent les lecteurs ?Je suis un peu trop "brute" dans mes propos ?On a mal interprt ce que j'ai dit ?C'est un troll ? 

Je serais bien plus un systme de notation avec des toiles.
Un -1/+1, a ressemble un peu  "j'aime"/"j'aime pas". Les toiles ont plus une connotation d'valuation de la qualit. Mme si je n'aime pas, je ne vais pas mettre 0/5, mais peut-tre 2 ou 3 / 5. Si j'aime, je vais peut-tre mettre 3 ou 4 / 5.

Coupl avec des courts commentaires pour permettre d'amliorer les prochains posts, cela peut-tre trs intressant.




> Je suis contre leur suppression, pas contre, les rendre nominatifs


J'aurais tout de mme peur des "tu m'as moinsoy, il pour il, dent pour dent, je te moinsoye" ou des "pourquoi tu m'as moinsoy ?".

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Un -1/+1, a ressemble un peu  "j'aime"/"j'aime pas".


+1 

Il parat que la mode serait plus sur du "J'aime"/"Je compatis"...  ::whistle::

----------


## Algo D.DN

Hi all,

[Mode courant d'air]
Et si on graduait de la sorte, Oui Anf... Oui ventuellement... Oui certes... Oui vraiment... Oui nanmoins... Oui la vrit est ailleurs... Qui peut tout aussi bien fonctionner dans le sens inverse, Non la vrit est ailleurs...  ::zen:: 
[/End]

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oui la vrit est ailleurs... Qui peut tout aussi bien fonctionner dans le sens inverse, Non la vrit est ailleurs...


C'est la fautes des extraterrestre, on  des preuves !

----------


## Mdinoc

Tiens, une autre ide, on pourrait aussi faire comme Stack Exchange et rendre le vote ngatif coteux en points.

----------


## Jipt

> Tiens, une autre ide, on pourrait aussi faire comme Stack Exchange et rendre le vote ngatif coteux en points.


Pas sr que a soit une si bonne ide que a, dans la mesure o je pense que les moinseurs fous n'en ont un peu RAF de leur compte de points, nan ?

Et a ne rglerait pas le problme judicieux relev par Neckara :  on m'a beaucoup moins, qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? Comment dois-je me positionner ? (si tant est que je me sente concern, bien sr) 

Mais bon, encore une fois, ces pouces rouges sans justification, sans explication, c'est tout simplement ridicule ; c'est comme si un prof au bahut mettait juste des notes sans souligner ou barrer ce qui est faux : a ne servirait  rien.
T'imagines ? on te rend ta copie de dicte o tu t'es pris un mchant zro, mais y a que a de rouge sur la feuille  ::koi:: 
Bon, j'ai crit "dicte" parce que c'est ce qui m'est venu instinctivement (il y en a, ici, c'est  pleurer), mais j'aurais pu crire "maths" ou autre...

----------


## Zirak

Loin de moi l'ide de dire que c'est mal de vouloir travailler sur soi et de progresser toute sa vie, mais et si tout simplement, vous faisiez abstraction de ces personnes qui n'ont pas le courage de donner leur avis / ces trolleurs, et que vous vous contentiez de dbattre/discuter/rpondre avec ceux qui rpondent effectivement, sous vous soucier du nombre de pouces verts / rouges ?

Il n'y aura aucune solution parfaite de toutes faons. Peu importe le systme choisi, si des gens trollent de faon un tant soit peu organise, ils arriveront  pervertir le rsultat.

Par exemple avec le systme d'toiles propos, qu'est-ce qui empchera les trolls de mettre 0 toiles  un message juste pour baisser la moyenne globale d'toiles du message, et  ct de a, mettre 5 toiles  une rponse compltement fausse pour qu'elle ressorte comme la plus pertinente ?

On ne peut hlas pas faire grand chose contre la btise humaine...  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Loin de moi l'ide de dire que c'est mal de vouloir travailler sur soit et de progresser toute sa vie, mais et si tout simplement, vous faisiez abstraction de ces personnes qui n'ont pas le courage de donner leur avis / ces trolleurs, et que vous vous contentiez de dbattre/discuter/rpondre avec ceux qui rpondent effectivement, sous vous soucier du nombre de pouces verts / rouges ?


Le problme, c'est que cela renvoie une certaine image de nous quand les votes sont trop nombreux.
Un ou deux ce n'est pas bien grave, mais quand on commence  en avoir 3, 4, ou 8 cela commence  faire beaucoup.

Cela nous dcrdibilise auprs du lecteur.




> Et a ne rglerait pas le problme judicieux relev par Neckara :  on  m'a beaucoup moins, qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? Comment dois-je me  positionner ? (si tant est que je me sente concern, bien sr)


Et surtout que les votes ne font que traduire la pense de la "majorit" (parmi ceux qui prennent la peine de voter), or une chose n'est pas vraie ou fausse parce qu'une "majorit" veut le croire, mais parce qu'on le dmontre avec des arguments.

Un ensemble de votes ngatifs sans contre-arguments dans le sujet ne veulent absolument rien dire et n'apportent rien au dbat.





> Par exemple avec le systme d'toiles propos, qu'est-ce qui empchera les trolls de mettre 0 toiles  un message juste pour baisser la moyenne globale d'toiles du message, et  ct de a, mettre 5 toiles  une rponse compltement fausse pour qu'elle ressorte comme la plus pertinente ?


Pour les non-trolleurs, cela permet d'tre plus nuanc et explicite.

Pour les trolleurs, cela ne change rien, mais d'un autre ct, on les dtectera beaucoup plus vite.

De plus, le fait d'avoir 1 ou 2 toile n'a pas vraiment de connotations ngative contrairement aux votes ngatifs.

----------


## Zirak

> Le problme, c'est que cela renvoie une certaine image de nous quand les votes sont trop nombreux.
> Un ou deux ce n'est pas bien grave, mais quand on commence  en avoir 3, 4, ou 8 cela commence  faire beaucoup.
> 
> Cela nous dcrdibilise auprs du lecteur.


J'avais bien compris avec vos messages prcdents, mais quand bien mme ?

Aprs cela dpend de "l'go" de chacun, mais personnellement, l'image de moi qu'ont des inconnus sur un forum, cela m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre, on peut bien penser que je suis un sale con, je m'en fiche compltement.

Soit c'est un fil de dbat, et peu importe les pouces, j'assume mes dires, soit il s'agit d'un fil pour aider quelqu'un, et la seule chose qui m'importe, c'est que son problme soit rsolu.

----------


## Neckara

L'image est ce qui va permettre aux lecteurs de donner du crdit  tes propos.

Sur un mme sujet, si je me prend trop de votes ngatifs, il y a moins de chances qu'on fasse confiance  mes propos. Il est aussi possible que le lecteur moinsoye par effet mouton sans avoir forcment compris le post en question.

Ensuite, cette image va se rpercuter sur l'ensemble du forum, je regarde les forums depuis un certain temps, et je vois des pseudo revenir assez rgulirement, je me fais une image d'eux, ce qui va me permettre de leur faire plus ou moins confiance, ie les "couter" ou non.

Sans compter qu'une personne externe au forum peuvent tomber sur le sujet en question (recruteur, amis, collgues), ce qui peut tre problmatique pour une personne n'utilisant pas de pseudo.
Si le vote ngatif est justifi d'un post, cela permet au membre de prciser sa pense, d'argumenter et peut tre mme d'apprendre.


 noter que si on dit une petite btise, avoir 1 ou 2 toiles, est moins "agressif" que 10 pouces rouges, et donc plus encourageant pour les nouveaux membres. C'est aussi un encouragement  progresser, on commence avec des posts de pitres qualits, certes, mais tout n'est pas mauvais dedans, tu n'as pas eu 0 toiles, mais 1 ou 2.

----------


## Zirak

> snip


Le truc, c'est que tu n'auras jamais un message par pouce rouge, pour la simple et bonne raison, du droulement du fil :


- A dit un truc juste.
- B rtorque par un argument faux.
- C repart sur un autre point car il n'a pas la connaissance pour juger de l'argument de B.
- D lance un gros troll velu.
- E, F, G, H et tous leurs copains se prennent la tte sur le troll.
- S qui passe par l, et qui par acquis de conscience, prfre tout lire depuis la 1re page, commence du dbut.
- S tombe sur l'argument faux de B, et le "moinsse".
- S poste son contre-argument aprs X messages dans la conversation.
- U se pointe  son tour, tombe sur le message de B, et le "moinsse" galement.
- Arriv au contre-argument de S, tant d'accord avec lui, il met un pouce vert  celui-ci, mais ne prend pas la peine de poster pour redire la mme chose que S.

-  rpter sur X cycles.


Je pense que c'est le droulement exacte de 90% des fils de n'importe quel forum avec notation. Aprs par dessus tout a viennent effectivement s'ajouter les trolls ou celui qui "moinsse" car c'est machin spcialement qui a post et qu'il ne peut pas le "saquer" (Saquet ! Mon prcieux !).


Comment diffrencies-tu le pouce rouge du troll et le pouce rouge du mec qui n'est pas d'accord, mais dont la justification a dj t apporte par un autre ?

----------


## Neckara

> Le truc, c'est que tu n'auras jamais un message par pouce rouge





> Comment diffrencies-tu le pouce rouge du troll et le pouce rouge du mec qui n'est pas d'accord, mais dont la justification a dj t apporte par un autre ?


Attention, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait un message par pouce rouge. Ni mme qu'il faillait sauter sur chaque message ayant un malheureux pouce rouge.

Juste que lorsqu'un message a un certain nombre de pouces rouges (parfois 8, parfois 3), il faudrait au moins une justification. Sinon les pouces rouges n'ont plus aucune valeur car ne signifiant rien.

Ce ne sera peut-tre pas l'unique raison des votes ngatifs, mais cela en sera au moins un et ainsi une piste de d'amlioration ou de discutions.

----------


## Jipt

> Comment diffrencies-tu le pouce rouge du troll et le pouce rouge du mec qui n'est pas d'accord, mais dont la justification a dj t apporte par un autre ?


En obligeant le moinseur  justifier son clic, je l'ai dj dit.

----------


## Mingolito

> Attention, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait un message par pouce rouge. Ni mme qu'il faillait sauter sur chaque message ayant un malheureux pouce rouge.
> 
> Juste que lorsqu'un message a un certain nombre de pouces rouges (parfois 8, parfois 3), il faudrait au moins une justification. Sinon les pouces rouges n'ont plus aucune valeur car ne signifiant rien.
> 
> Ce ne sera peut-tre pas l'unique raison des votes ngatifs, mais cela en sera au moins un et ainsi une piste de d'amlioration ou de discutions.



Je propose que  chaque fois que quelqu'un te moinse, le forum t'envoi un mp avec une notification avec le nom de la personne, son adresse, et si possible sa localisation GPS via son portable, pour que tu ailles lui pter la gueule  ::ptdr:: 

Je prcise quand mme que  ne ne t'ai pas moins, et que donc en aucun cas je ne ne me permettrais de porter atteinte ainsi  ton honneur ou  ta rputation de grand Gnie de l'informatique ( tu fou les ptoches mec, relax  ::kiss::  ).

----------


## Neckara

> Je prcise quand mme que  ne ne t'ai pas moins, et que donc en aucun cas je ne ne me permettrais de porter atteinte ainsi  ton honneur ou  ta rputation de grand Gnie de l'informatique


Tu ne serais tout de mme pas un de mes doubles comptes  tout hasard ?  ::mouarf:: 





> tu fou les ptoches mec, relax .


Je ne comprend pas ce qui, dans ce que j'ai pu dire, pourrait te "foutre les ptoches".

Mais tu as raison d'avoir peur  ::twisted:: .



Le but n'est pas de pleurer pour avoir reu des votes ngatifs ou ne plus en recevoir, mais de montrer les limites du systme et d'en demander/proposer une amlioration.
On pense que le systme de votes ngatifs n'apportent pas grand chose au niveau du dbat car trop ambigu, sans sens rel.

----------


## Invit

Le nombre de points n'a rien a voir avec l'intelligence de la personne, pour coder un moteur de jeux il ne faut pas tre con et surtout avoir beaucoup de dtermination.
Et pourtant, je suis dans le ngatif.
J'ai toujours trouv ce systme de points inutile et pas du tout reprsentatif de la personne.

Mais bon si l'admin. tiens  le laisser, pour des raisons qui me paraissent stupides, a,ce n'est pas mon soucis.
PS:Neckara a t moins loin que moi et pourtant il a vachement plus de points que moi.
Neckara, pour le systme de moinsage organis en groupe il me semble que tu es dous pour a si je me rapelle bien, d'ailleurs, je n'aurai pas du t'couter.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais autour de toi, le groupe s'organise tout seul, gnralement quand tu arrtes d'couter les conseils et commences  t'obstiner dans une voie.
Du moins, dans ceux de tes threads que j'ai vus, et j'admettrais qu'il n'y en a pas des masses.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais autour de toi, le groupe s'organise tout seul, gnralement quand tu arrtes d'couter les conseils et commences  t'obstiner dans une voie.
> Du moins, dans ceux de tes threads que j'ai vus, et j'admettrais qu'il n'y en a pas des masses.


Oui il faut aussi arrter avec le complot de l'organisation de troll group, et aussi savoir se remettre un peu en question parfois...

@lolilolight : effectivement, il ne faut pas tre con pour faire un moteur de jeu, j'en serais d'ailleurs moi-mme surement incapable, cela dit, tu peux avoir une certaine intelligence, et agir comme un con, l'un n'empche pas l'autre.

Tu n'as pas la science infuse malgr que tu essais de coder un moteur, et il te reste des choses  apprendre, maintenant quand tu prends les autres pour des idiots en rejetant tous leurs conseils et en pensant tout mieux savoir que tout le monde, cela ne sert  rien de venir faire le calimro car tu t'es fais moinsser.

(Je me trompe peut-tre mais c'est quand mme l'impression que j'ai eu en lisant des fils o tu intervenais).



@Jipt : Oui j'ai bien vu ta proposition de forcer tous les "moinsseurs"  poster une explication, mais comme je l'ai dit, si l'explication que tu veux donner a dj t fournie par un autre, quel est l'intrt d'avoir un flood de X fois la mme rponse ? Je ne vois pas en quoi cela ferait avancer le dbat.

Surtout qu'il suffirait au troll de poster pour dire "oui comme l'a dit untel un peu plus haut.... blablabla" (en choisissant si possible une intervention avec pleins de pouces verts que personne n'a contredit), sans mme rien y connatre.  

J'ai peut-tre du mal ce matin, mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela rglerait compltement la question ?

----------


## Jipt

Bon, 

alors si le pouce rouge amne plus de problmes qu'il n'apporte de solutions, on supprime cette dbilit et on n'en parle plus !

----------


## foetus

> alors si le pouce rouge amne plus de problmes qu'il n'apporte de solutions


C'est pour cette raison que Facebook n'a fait qu'un bouton _Like_ et non pas son petit frre _Dislike_  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est pour cette raison que Facebook n'a fait qu'un bouton _Like_ et non pas son petit frre _Dislike_


Vi, mais a risque de pas durer...
Ah, le charme de la mise en concordance avec le reste du monde  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Vi, mais a risque de pas durer...
> Ah, le charme de la mise en concordance avec le reste du monde


Non, cela ne sera pas un bouton "je n'aime pas" cela a dj t dit plusieurs fois, mais plus un truc du genre "je compatis" ou autre, pour montrer son empathie lors de catastrophes naturelles ou de mauvaises nouvelles.

La news de DVP ne reflte pas la ralit des annonces officielles (comme de plus en plus souvent).

----------


## Neckara

> La news de DVP ne reflte pas la ralit des annonces officielles (comme de plus en plus souvent).


Je ne dirais rien sur le sujet, mais j'en pense pas moins

Si au moins ils prenaient la peine, ne serait-ce que de lire les critiques qui leur sont faites

----------


## goomazio

> @Jipt : Oui j'ai bien vu ta proposition de forcer tous les "moinsseurs"  poster une explication, mais comme je l'ai dit, si l'explication que tu veux donner a dj t fournie par un autre, quel est l'intrt d'avoir un flood de X fois la mme rponse ? Je ne vois pas en quoi cela ferait avancer le dbat.


1 Message est li  0 ou N Critiques, 1 Critique est lie  1 ou N Votes. Et voil. 

Quand on vote, on cre une critique (un message hors de la discussion de prfrence) et on fait un vote (critique positive ou ngative). Si c'est une critique relative  une faute d'orthographe a dj t faite, on n'a pas besoin d'en refaire une, ni de moinssoyer  son tour, sauf si la personne nous gonfle a en faire tout le temps. S'il s'agit d'un avis qui ne plait a personne (du genre "tous les <nationalit> sont des <insulte>", ce qui est surement illgale mais on peut en trouver des lgales...), on aura tous envie de montrer que nos valeurs ne sont pas en accord avec a. 

Mme si une critique a dj t faite, on doit pouvoir montrer qu'on est d'accord avec a, ou pas, voir rajouter d'autres infos (modifier la critique comme sur wikipedia ?  ::D: ) ou d'autres critiques (on pourrait avoir une arborescence de critiques).


Sans faire du forum une usine  gaz ( voir...), on doit pouvoir amliorer un peu ce systme de vote  ::):

----------


## Invit

> @lolilolight : effectivement, il ne faut pas tre con pour faire un moteur de jeu, j'en serais d'ailleurs moi-mme surement incapable, cela dit, tu peux avoir une certaine intelligence, et agir comme un con, l'un n'empche pas l'autre.
> 
> Tu n'as pas la science infuse malgr que tu essais de coder un moteur, et il te reste des choses  apprendre, maintenant quand tu prends les autres pour des idiots en rejetant tous leurs conseils et en pensant tout mieux savoir que tout le monde, cela ne sert  rien de venir faire le calimro car tu t'es fais moinsser.
> 
> (Je me trompe peut-tre mais c'est quand mme l'impression que j'ai eu en lisant des fils o tu intervenais).


J'ai le droit de choisir d'couter ou pas les conseils tant donn que c'est mon propre projet, et je ne prend pas les gens de haut, c'est juste que beaucoup de conseils s'adressent a un publique plutt dbutant donc je n'en tiens pas compte, donc, tu te fais juste des impressions.
Je ne prend pas les gens de haut, en gnral se sont plutt les gens qui me prennent de bas  cause de mes dfauts et ma difficult  communiquer et  me faire comprendre ( me faire des amis, trouver une copine, etc...) et donc ils se mettent a plusieurs sur moi pour m'exclure et aprs avoir vu ma dtermination il sont tous surpris alors ils ne sont pas content et me moinssent.

Bref, c'est ce qui se passe dans 99% des cas lorsque je suis en groupe, depuis que je travail et que je vis seul, tout va mieux vu que je n'ai plus a supporter l'exclusion et les reproches de gens qui finallement ne valent certainement pas mieux que moi.

----------


## Zirak

> Mme si une critique a dj t faite, on doit pouvoir montrer qu'on est d'accord avec a, ou pas, voir rajouter d'autres infos (modifier la critique comme sur wikipedia ? ) ou d'autres critiques (on pourrait avoir une arborescence de critiques).


Ca tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que l'on peut faire aujourd'hui en mettant un pousse vert ou rouge  une critique, et en postant un message en complment si on veut ajouter des infos ou contredire la critique.  ::aie:: 


@Lolilolight : c'est bien pour a que j'ai prcis "je me trompe peut tre", aprs je n'ai pas suivi assez de tes changes et ne te connais pas assez (ni ceux qui pourraient te moinsser d'ailleurs), pour prendre parti et dire quel "ct" a raison ou non. C'est juste pour dire qu'une personne systmatiquement moinsse n'est pas forcment victime d'un complot, cela peut aussi venir d'elle (des propos qu'elle tient ou de sa faon de les exprimer, et tu le dis toi-mme tu as des problmes de communication, chose que ne savent pas forcment les gens au dpart).

----------


## goomazio

> Ca tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que l'on peut faire aujourd'hui en mettant un pousse vert ou rouge  une critique, et en postant un message en complment si on veut ajouter des infos ou contredire la critique.


Mais on parle d'obliger de justifier le vote d'un message.

Cela dit, il ne faut pas oublier que le systme de vote est surtout l pour les  discussions techniques, il me semble. Et que, dans ce cas, il y a moins  de chance d'avoir des scores subjectivement attribus par le systme de  vote. Alors qu'ici on parle plutt de la section actualit et des dbats  d'ides (sur des sujets hyper-complexes sur lesquels tous les "experts"  ne sont JAMAIS d'accord).


Sinon, mon avis sur le systme actuel est qu'il me convient bien. Mme si a n'amliore pas grandement les discussions (a peut mme les envenimer grandement). Il faut juste savoir l'utiliser : connatre les raisons qui peuvent pousser quelqu'un  voter (pertinent, utile, je confirme et j'en passe) et se remettre en question ou remettre l'anonyme qui a vot en question pour trouver des raisons possibles, en s'aidant du nombre de vote et, pour les habitus, en s'aidant du type de discussion, des personnes participants ou que l'on voit parfois dans la liste des "utilisateurs naviguant sur cette discussion". Et il faut pouvoir accepter que les points accords  un message ne veulent pas dire grand chose : vu qu'on peut voter pour n'importe quelle raison, il ne faut pas qu'on nous dise demain "Monsieur Machin est un troll parce que ses messages ont beaucoup de pouces rouges".

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf pour Fleur en Plastique  ::mrgreen:: 
Ce message, c'est bien le record du plus grand nombre de pouces bas, non?

----------


## Mingolito

> Sauf pour Fleur en Plastique 
> Ce message, c'est bien le record du plus grand nombre de pouces bas, non?


Fleur en Plastique ne poste pas assez de messages malheureusement, c'est ma prfre  ::yaisse2:: .

Comme quoi on peu tre moins et en tre fier  :8-): 

D'ailleurs si vous osez me plusser dites moi ou vous tes je viendrais vous casser le gueule !  ::rouleau::

----------


## Neckara

> Ce message, c'est bien le record du plus grand nombre de pouces bas, non?


Non, j'ai dj vu des posts  plus de 140 pouces ngatifs  ::aie:: .


En tout cas, je remarque dans ce sujet que deux posts critiquent un peu les actualits et que ces deux posts se sont pris 5 pouces rouges, sans aucune rponse. Tout comme d'autres posts critiquant ou faisant une remarque sur une actualit Est-ce qu'on ne se fout pas lgrement de notre gueule ?

----------


## Mingolito

Neckara ,

Moi j'ose et rpondre et te dire que je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi, il y normment de sites avec des actualits bien pire qu'ici. Bien sur il y   des trucs pas terribles mais au moins a fait naitre un dbat intressant, et dans le dbat tu as toujours loisir de corriger avec tes avis ce que tu veux dans la news

Il existe des sites commerciaux ou les news sont  99% de simple copier coller de communiqus de presse, et ou il   mme pas de dbats, aucun commentaires, donc aucun intrt. Ici il font l'effort de dgoter quelques sujets plus originaux, et il y  de trs bonnes news crites par les membres du club ou les rdacteurs, si tu penses qu'il y  pas assez de bonnes news pourquoi tu en fait pas au lieu de tous le temps les critiquer ? en encore parfois tu critiques  raison mais parfois tu crit strictement n'importe quoi, comme un sujet rcent de scurit ou tu as t trait de "clown" par les autres membres,  tu manques de respect non seulement au posteur de la news, mais aussi souvent aux autres membres qui dbattent, c'est  mon avis pour cette raison que tu te fait moinser.

Si tu es pas content poste en toi des actualits, je voie surtout que tu ne comprends pas ce qu'est un club, que dans un club on fait des choses on passe par son temps  critiquer le travail des autres...

C'est comme si tu arrivais dans un club de tir  l'arc, tu as rien fait pour aider  grer le terrain ou quoi que a soit, tu dit au type qui  tondu la pelouse qu'il  mal fait son job, et la c'est pas un moins que tu te prends c'est son poing dans la gueule tout simplement....

Je crois que c'est dans ce dbat que tu t'est fait traiter de "clown", bien que la mention semble avoir t modre depuis, dans cette discussion on constate que tu te prends beaucoup plus au srieux que ce que tes vrai comptences te permettrais de le faire. D'ailleurs t'es pas tudiant toi ? donc logiquement un "apprenant", et non le contraire ?

Essaye d'avoir un peu de modestie et d'humilit, plutt que de critiquer tout et tous le monde tous le temps, je penses qu'au bout d'un moment a fatigue les gens ce genre de comportement de "supriorit" permanente...

----------


## RyzenOC

J'ai vu mon 1er post (c'est moi qui ai initi cette discussion), et je me suis pris -26, c'est un peu vache je trouve pour avoir tenter de soulever un problme afin de tenter d'amliorer un peu plus developpez.net.

Visiblement il y'a bien problme puisqu'un modo et venu nous dire (il y'a 7mois) qu'une solution allait tre apport.

Je me suis pris -26, pourquoi ?

Ais-je soulev un faut problme ? Je ne pense pas puisqu'il y'a dbat.

Y'a t'il des trolleurs dans la salle, qui ne veulent pas qu'on supprime leurs joujou ?, probablement.

Dans mes -26, certains (une minorit) on fait l'effort quand mme d'argumenter je prcise. J'aurais peut tre du lancer un sondage, mais suis-je bte il allait lui aussi tre polluer par des trolleurs, ou des moutons. Que peut on retirer d'un sondage si les donnes ne sont pas exploitable ?!

Je pense que les sondages sont logs  la mme enseigne, une personne ne devrait pas pouvoir rpondre  un sondage sans argumenter. Sinon autant aller directement sur l'Insee.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il t'es pas venu  l'ide que c'est juste une sorte de "vote" pour garder le moins ? Il y  des gens qui peuvent etre pour le moins, avoir donc vot contre ta proposition, et pas avoir envie ni le temps de dbatre de la chose pendant des lustres  ::mouarf:: 

Il faut pas le prendre pour quelque chose de personnel ni dclencher une paranoia pour a...  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Moi j'ose et rpondre et te dire que je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi, il y normment de sites avec des actualits bien pire qu'ici.


Je ne puis accepter un argument "il y a pire qu'ailleurs", on trouvera toujours pire ailleurs et on s'en servira pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi.




> il y  de trs bonnes news crites par les membres du club ou les rdacteurs


Je ne dis pas le contraire, et tu remarqueras que ce n'est gnralement pas leurs actualits qu'on critique  ::whistle:: .




> si tu penses qu'il y  pas assez de bonnes news pourquoi tu en fait pas au lieu de tous le temps les critiquer ?


Dans la vie on ne peut pas tout faire. Et je me vois bien me pointer dans le forum politique : "vous critiquez vous critiquez, mais pourquoi vous ne devenez pas prsident de la rpublique au lieu de tous le temps le critiquer ?".
De plus, j'ai tout de mme 10 actualits  mon actif, je m'y suis essay il y a quelques annes, et je suis pass  autre chose.




> mais parfois tu crit strictement n'importe quoi, comme un sujet rcent de scurit ou tu as t trait de "clown" par les autres membres


Ce n'est qu'un seul exemple, mais je serais curieux d'en avoir d'autres.
De plus ce n'est pas "par les autres membres", mais un autre membre, qui a sorti tout de mme de trs belles perles si tu vas relire le sujet

Je n'ai pas non plus crit strictement n'importe quoi, tout ce que j'ai dit tait vrai,  l'exception d'un lment que j'ignorais et qui donc faussait mes conclusions. Mais au lieu de le faire remarquer, on prfre moinsoyer et suivre avec amusement le sujet. Ou de traiter de "clown" sans mme essayer de voir o il y aurait pu avoir erreur/ambigut/incomprhension/malentendu.




> dans un club on fait des choses on passe par le temps  critiquer le travail des autres...


Errare humanum est, sed perseverare diabolicum.

Des annes que je rptes les mmes choses, au bout d'un moment, c'est juste qu'on se fout de la gueule des lecteurs, ni plus ni moins.

Il faut aussi savoir faire preuve de maturit au bout d'un moment et savoir accepter les critiques. On ne montre pas des choses au public si on est pas prt  accepter les critiques. C'est pourtant bien les critiques qui vont permettre de s'amliorer et de gagner en qualit. 




> tu dit au type qui  tondu la pelouse qu'il  mal fait son job, et la c'est pas un moins que tu te prends c'est son poing dans la gueule tout simplement....


En mme temps, si le type a tondu les rosiers par la mme occasion qu'il a pt la tondeuse sur des cailloux et ras le crne du mec qui dormait par terre, je pense qu'on est en droit de critiquer.




> u as rien fait pour aider  grer le terrain ou quoi que a soit


Pourtant tu vois bien mon profil :
14 articles ;10 actualits ;23 traductions ;2 gabarisations ; 

Et je ne compte pas toute l'aide que j'ai apport  la rubrique jeu, et au travail de modration que j'effectuais avant.

----------


## Algo D.DN

Moi ce qui m'tonne c'est les moinseurs en srie, et que mme si tu relves,  expliciter votre dsaccord sioupl! pour toute rponse ce sera certainement un/des moinsages de plus faon panier garni...

On m'a mme dit qu'il y a des moinseurs chroniques mais qui essaient de se soigner, suffit peut-tre de leur laisser du temps... :;): 





> C'est la fautes des extraterrestre, on  des preuves !


 ::mrgreen:: 

Capillairement parlant on dfie les lois de la gravit terrestre, un peu moi  mon rveil quoi... ^o^

----------


## Neckara

> D'ailleurs t'es pas  tudiant toi ? donc logiquement un "apprenant", et non le contraire ?


Oui, on me le ressort assez souvent. Et alors ?

tre un tudiant ne m'empche pas de savoir des choses, et encore mieux, d'avoir des cours sur des matires que vous n'avez peut-tre jamais eu ou il y a longtemps. Mais aussi de pouvoir poser des questions  des chercheurs qui travaillent dans le domaine.

C'est vrai que dans ce forum, tout le monde est un professionnel et expert en scurit informatique et dans tous les autres domaines tellement experts qu'ils sont incapables de contre-argumenter un jeune noob tudiant

C'est vrai que a fait peut-tre mal  un certain go dplac de se faire contre-argumenter par un tudiant. Et puis
Ferme ta gueule, t'es amateur.
Ferme ta gueule, t'es un tudiant BAC+2.
Ferme ta gueule, t'es un tudiant BAC+5.
Ferme ta gueule, t'as moins de 5 ans d'exprience.
Ferme ta gueule, t'as moins de 30 ans d'exprience.
Ferme ta gueule, t'es mme pas chercheur.
Ferme ta gueule, t'as mme pas publi 20 articles de recherches.
 Ferme ta gueule, je suis le crateur du systme.

Alors au final, qui a le droit de l'ouvrir ?
Il suffit que je change mon profil pour me mettre "super-expert de la mort qui tue" ?

Bon, aprs je peux vous donner quelques infos sur mon cursus en MP  mon propos, mais pas en public, trop facile de m'identifier.


Moi, j'attends des arguments construits, si vous ne m'en donnez pas, comment puis-je vous donner du crdit ? Et attends monsieur l'expert  30 ans d'exprience, incapable de donner un argument construit ? Dsol de commencer  douter un peu de ses capacits.

C'est quoi le mieux ? De croire tout ce qu'on me dit sur internet ou d'avoir un esprit critique ?




> Essaye d'avoir un peu de modestie et d'humilit


J'en ai normment et je suis toujours prt  reconnatre mes erreurs. Mais il faut m'apporter des arguments et me convaincre.




> plutt que de critiquer  tout et tous le monde tous le temps, je penses qu'au bout d'un moment  a fatigue les gens ce genre de comportement de "supriorit"  permanente...


Il faut savoir mrir un jour et arrter de voir la moindre critique comme une agression.

Pourquoi vous voyez celui qui critique comme ayant un comportement de "supriorit permanente" ? Vous rationalisez juste pour justifier vos motions rsultant de votre go bless.





> Il t'es pas venu  l'ide que c'est juste une sorte de "vote" pour garder le moins ? Il y  des gens qui peuvent etre pour le moins, avoir donc vot contre ta proposition, et pas avoir envie ni le temps de dbatre de la chose pendant des lustres 
> 
> Il faut pas le prendre pour quelque chose de personnel ni dclencher une paranoia pour a...


Cette ambigut est d'ailleurs un des problme du vote ngatif, c'est personnel ? c'est ce que j'ai dit ? ils ne sont pas d'accord ? ils veulent que je me taise ?

----------


## SylvainPV

> Essaye d'avoir un peu de modestie et d'humilit
> 			
> 		
> 
> J'en ai normment


Je pense que tout est dit...

----------


## Neckara

> Je pense que tout est dit...


Si un gamin de 12 ans en sait bien plus que moi, je l'accepterais, c'est a avoir de l'humilit.
Je ne me vante pas constamment de mon cursus, de mon classement (et de certaines autres choses), c'est a tre modeste.

Par contre, pour un "grand expert", se permettre de snober un tudiant, se contenter de le moinsoyer sans argumenter ou juste des attaques ad hominem, c'est avoir de l'humilit ?
Quand ce "grand expert" aime faire remarquer assez rgulirement que son interlocuteur n'est qu'un tudiant (mais pas lui), c'est a tre modeste ?


Je passe un temps fou  me remettre en cause,  lire, relire mes messages plusieurs heures avant des les poster,  continuer et  les diter tard le soir,  rechercher des informations toute la nuit si jamais j'ai tord,  y repenser en dormant, puis en prenant ma douche le matin, en me demandant si j'ai t clair, si je n'ai pas t trop long, si certains arguments m'ont chapp, si je n'ai pas t trop agressif... Alors qu'objectivement, j'ai d'autres priorits.

J'incendie pas celui qui n'est pas du mme avis que moi, j'essaye d'avoir un change constructif et d'en dbattre. J'ai parfaitement conscience que je peux avoir tord et que je ne sais pas tout. Et je suis mme prt  l'avouer publiquement lorsque c'est le cas et  me contre-argumenter moi-mme.

Dans ma classe, bien que je suis dans les premiers, je ne snobe pas les autres, je n'arrive pas avec une cape de "sauveur", je ne suis qu'un tudiant parmi les autres. J'accepte volontiers de me mettre en binme avec des personnes pouvant avec des difficults, je ne leur fait aucune remarques. Quand une personne me pose une question, j'essaye de lui rpondre  comme je peux, je ne l'envoi pas chier. Et derrire, je ne vais pas me  comporter comme si j'tais son sauveur indispensable.

Alors oui, j'ai conscience d'tre "meilleur" en informatique que d'autres, je suis tout de mme dans les premiers de la promo. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je me considre suprieur  eux. Mais c'est parce que j'ai conscience d'avoir des facilits, que je ne m'attends pas  ce qu'ils fassent tout comme moi, j'accepte qu'ils aient des points faibles et moi des points forts, tout comme j'ai des points faible l o ils ont des points forts.
Prtendre que je ne suis pas "meilleur" qu'eux en informatique cela voudrait dire quoi? Que mes camarades en branlent pas une ? Qu'ils ne fournissent pas autant d'effort que moi pour rviser ? Qu'ils ont de moins bonnes notes juste parce qu'ils n'y mettent pas de la bonne volont ? Que je ne suis pas "meilleur" mais que je "vaux" mieux qu'eux parce que je travaille ?
Il faut accepter qu'il y ai des personnes plus doues que soit, mais l'inverse est aussi vrai, il faut aussi accepter qu'il y ai des personnes moins doues que soit.

Mais je ne prtend pas tre le meilleur, et j'accepte trs bien d'avoir des personnes bien "meilleures" que moi, je pourrais donner quelques noms de personnes que je considre bien plus dou que moi en C++ ou dans la dialectique sur ce forum.

Mais sur internet, vous pouvez prtendre tre le super dieu de l'informatique ou tre un dbutant, je m'en contre-fou. Je n'attends qu'un change constructif avec des arguments entre personnes matures. Un dbutant qui argumente  toute ma crdibilit, mais je n'en accorde aucun  un soit-disant gourou de l'informatique qui a raison uniquement parce qu'il n'est pas tudiant, lui.
Si vous voulez me convaincre, c'est par des arguments, ne m'agitez pas votre contrat de travail sous le nez, prouvez-moi juste vos comptences en argumentant.


Alors oui, je ne suis pas parfait, mais j'essaye de me remettre en cause autant que possible et de m'amliorer. Oui, si je regarde des choses que j'ai cris il y a deux ans, je vais en avoir honte. Mais si j'ai honte, c'est parce que j'ai progress, que je me suis amlior depuis. Mme aujourd'hui, je suis parfois nerv ou fatigu, je ne suis qu'un tre humain aprs tout.
Je suis imparfait mais j'essaye de faire des efforts, il y a 5 ans, j'tais le mme abruti que le moi prsent pour le moi dans 5ans.

Je suis le premier  me remettre en cause,  m'autocritiquer,  rire de moi, et  me traiter d'imbcile. Je suis ouvert  toute remarques, commentaires et critiques. Mais pargnez-moi les attaques ad hominem  deux sous, cela n'a aucune valeur argumentative.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je passe un temps fou  me remettre en cause,  lire, relire mes messages plusieurs heures avant des les poster,  continuer et  les diter tard le soir,  rechercher des informations toute la nuit si jamais j'ai tord,  y repenser en dormant, puis en prenant ma douche le matin, en me demandant si j'ai t clair, si je n'ai pas t trop long, si certains arguments m'ont chapp, si je n'ai pas t trop agressif... Alors qu'objectivement, j'ai d'autres priorits.


developpez.com prend une place un peu trop importante dans ta vie tu ne trouve pas  ::aie::  ?

Perso c'est pas un forum qui vas m'empcher de bien dormir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> developpez.com prend une place un peu trop importante dans ta vie tu ne trouve pas  ?


C'est bien l un de mes grands dfaut, je me remet tellement en cause, que je ne peux plus m'arrter d'y penser jusqu' recevoir une rponse.  ::aie:: 


Je pense que je n'arrive pas  accepter qu'on ne puisse pas plaire  tout le monde, et que j'essaye parfois un peu trop d'avoir le "post parfait". Puis  me demander comment il sera reu, si je n'ai pas cris une btise, si je n'aurais pas pu faire mieux...

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,

Comme dj expliqu prcdemment j'ai bien pris note de vos remarques, agacements et suggestions  propos du vote ngatif.

Sachez cependant que nous n'avons pas l'intention de supprimer le vote ngatif, qui fonctionne bien dans la majorit des cas. Par contre nous avons parfaitement conscience que ce vote sanction connat aussi des abus. Nous avons effectivement prvu de mettre en place quand nous aurons le temps (car nous avons normment de travail) des amliorations pour limiter les abus sur le systme, je vous serai donc reconnaissant de bien vouloir patienter le temps ncessaire.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

La discussion sur la suppression du pouce rouge ayant t verrouille (sauf pour le cliquage des pouces !) et laissant donc les choses en l'tat, serait-il au moins possible d'avoir l'option, dans le tableau de bord de l'utilisateur, de pouvoir masquer ces pouces rouges qui sont, la plupart du temps, cliqus sans explications complmentaires ?

En ce qui me concerne, a me dprime considrablement de voir que des gens ne sont pas d'accord avec ce que j'cris et de ne pas savoir pourquoi (mais a, c'tait l'objet du premier fil, qui s'est fait verrouiller sans autre forme de procs...) : ma sant mentale s'en porterait mieux si je ne voyais plus a.

a ne me fait ni chaud ni froid que d'autres utilisateurs puissent voir mes collections, mais c'est moi qui ne supporte plus ces cliqueurs anonymes planqus derrire la rapidit de leur geste : _un petit clic et puis s'en va..._

Merci,

EDIT : une heure aprs avoir post, j'ai dj un pouce rouge sans commentaire, sans explication. Qu'est-ce que a peut me gonfler, ces courageux de la souris... /EDIT

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Ce que je peux dj vous proposer qui sera fait rapidement, c'est que pour les personnes qui ne supportent pas de voir les votes, c'est un paramtre pour dsactiver le systme de vote compltement pour eux. C'est--dire qu'ils ne verront plus les votes messages (positifs et ngatifs), que a soit sur leurs propres messages ou celui des autres, mais ils ne pourront plus voter non plus. C'est donnant-donnant.

Aprs l'amlioration  plus long terme  laquelle je faisais allusion en dbut d'anne, c'est celle-ci :

Pour pouvoir faire un *vote ngatif*, il sera ncessaire d'avoir dj fait un *vote positif* sur un autre message auparavant. Autrement dit, si vous avez dj valoris dix messages via le pouce vert dans le pass, cela vous donne la possibilit de faire jusqu' dix votes ngatifs via le pouce rouge. Au-del, il faudra recommencer  voter positivement avant de pouvoir dvaloriser  nouveau.

Aprs ici je pensais  galit, mais a pourrait tre ajust  une autre comparaison, comme par exemple il faudrait avoir au moins 2 fois plus de votes positifs que de votes ngatifs pour pouvoir voter ngativement. Il pourra y avoir d'autres contraintes toujours dans l'optique de limiter les abus.

Le but de cette amlioration est que le systme de vote soit avant tout *un systme valorisant*, et empcher mcaniquement les abus des serial moinsseurs, sans pour autant empcher le vote ngatif d'exister pour les personnes qui semblent utiliser le systme de vote correctement.

----------


## Neckara

C'est plutt une bonne ide.


En revanche je vois deux problmes :
si le sujet n'a qu'un post ou est une discutions entre "moi" et une seule autre personne, cela veut dire que je ne peut pas le moinsoyer sans le pluss ?dans certains sujets/dbats, on a des moinsoyage et des plussoyage automatique. En revanche, si effectivement on met un ratio 2 (ou plus) votes positifs donne 1 vote ngatif, on pourrait viter cela. 

Ne serait-il donc pas possible de donner de base 1 ou 2 votes ngatifs quitte  augmenter le ratio votes positifs/votes ngatifs afin de moinsoyer sur les sujets avec un seul ou peu de posts ?

Ou alors donner parfois des votes ngatif si un de nos post dans le sujet a plus de 3 votes positifs par exemple ?

----------


## Anomaly

Comme je l'ai dit c'est une ide gnrale, donc ce n'est pas encore le moment de discuter des dtails, mme si je comprends le besoin.

Mon ide cependant tait une balance globale, rien  voir au niveau utilisateur cible ou discussion cible. Pour *voter moins*  un endroit, il faut avoir *vot plus*  un autre endroit. Donc si tu as dj fait dix votes positifs dans le pass, a te donne un crdit de dix votes ngatifs ; au-del tu ne pourra pas voter davantage ngativement.

Le but est vraiment d'empcher les serial moinsseurs de passer leur temps  moinsser par simple plaisir sadique tous les messages d'une discussion ou d'un utilisateur, et de valoriser le vote positif.

Bien entendu il y aura aussi des gardes fous parce que j'imagine que certains trouverons le moyen de voter positif n'importe o juste pour pouvoir continuer  voter ngativement, et cela reste en cours d'tude.

L'objectif est bien de mettre des btons dans les roues pour ceux qui sont adeptes du vote ngatif compulsif. Les personnes "normales" ne devraient pas sentir la diffrence dans leur manire de voter.

----------

